# Has Anyone Used Ammofreedom.com?



## PrepperLite

Looking around they are the cheapest (both count and shipping) for the ammunition I am looking for. I could not find reviews on any of the products they offered (no one has submitted reviews) and I have not been able to find reviews on the website itself. Has anyone used this website? Thanks.

or www.ammomenllc.com ?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Don't know what ammo you're looking to buy, but, 223 is double what is sold many other places! Have not bought anything from them. Their prices are the reason why.


----------



## PrepperLite

CCI Mini-Mag 22LR Round Nose 40 Grain 1235 fps, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

What the hay, 31 to 35 ppr for 223 and .06, .07 ppr for 22lr can be had if you look for it. Really looking for cheap 30 carbine ammo myself. Good luck!


----------



## PrepperLite

Yeah I'm looking online because most places in my area don't even have a spot anymore for that exact ammo. Plenty of 22lr to be had around here just none of what I want.


----------



## AquaHull

1skrewsloose said:


> What the hay, 31 to 35 ppr for 223 and .06, .07 ppr for 22lr can be had if you look for it. Really looking for cheap 30 carbine ammo myself. Good luck!


Michigan Gun Owners Community Forum
join the forum,I beleive Trek is co-owner of MDFI now
or gather his email from here

Brass 30 Carbine Ammunition

850 rds (In 50rd boxes) of brass-cased Aguila 110gr FMJ ammunition.

$300 firm FTF in Novi.

email [email protected] if you are interested. 
Or here
Prvi Partizan PPU .30cal Carbine 110grn FMJ 50rd Box

Prvi Partizan PPU .30cal Carbine 110grn SP 50rd Box


----------

